# First Arrangement



## Heather (Feb 5, 2007)

I work a few hours a week at a flower shop down the street from me. I help with watering, and hydrating flowers when they come in and basic stuff. With Valentines Day looming in the near future, the owner who's the floral designer had me do my first arrangement on Friday. We were both pretty pleased with how it turned out. It was still there this morning so I took a photograph to share. Hopefully now it will sell!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 5, 2007)

Pretty one there! hey where are the orchids....


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice. [But} Red rose = Love.


----------



## Heather (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks! 
I know, no orchids, but we are getting some in this week from Wickford Orchids. Hopefully they'll sell fast and we can order some more. 

Eric - that's next week.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2007)

Heather said:


> Eric - that's next week.


OK I have your address:wink:


----------



## Heather (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay, Eric, now you're scaring me.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 7, 2007)

Very lovely, I don't normally like pink hybrid-T roses, but this is has very nice form. I'm a bit of a rose nut too, we probably have about 30 bushes in the yard (mostly David Austin's). Nice presentation too, maybe they will let you do an orchid arrangement.


----------



## Cinderella (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice! I'm sure it will sell.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2007)

*Valentine's Day*



Heather said:


> Okay, Eric, now you're scaring me.



Oh! I thought that was a hint...oke:


----------



## Gideon (Feb 9, 2007)

Beautiful H, I love Roses


----------

